# Di2 Programming



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

I ordered a bike with the 2014 11 speed Ultegra Di2, which can be programmed the same way as the 2013 Dura Ace Di2 using the E-Tube programming. The question is for 2013 Dura Ace Di2 owners:

What configuration does the Di2 come in as far as shifting speed and what exactly changes if you program a different speed, faster derailleur movement or time from button push to shift change? Why wouldn't everyone program the fastest speed?

Have you found a preference on the multishifts as far as how many gears it changes? Why?


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

Customizing your Di2 shifting - YouTube





Shimano Di2 - e-tube and multi-shifting - YouTube


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice! Any answers to my questions?


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

mmpotash said:


> Nice! Any answers to my questions?


Did you watch the video? It answered 90% of your questions.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

bikingmeditation said:


> Did you watch the video? It answered 90% of your questions.


It does indeed.

As for the other Qs:


> What configuration does the Di2 come in as far as shifting speed <snip - see video> Why wouldn't everyone program the fastest speed?


Depends on the dealer but mine came with fast multishift. Because it may overshift compared with what gear they wanted. Personal choice really.



> Have you found a preference on the multishifts as far as how many gears it changes? Why?


I've stuck with what it came with. Sometimes it shifts a sprocket too far but it's no biggie.

Buy it, try it, reprogram it if you don't like it - easy.


----------



## Slow Ride (Jul 10, 2008)

If I understand correctly, the speed is just the shifting delay after the button is pressed. 

I started with fast, but changed to normal soon after because when I used the climbing shifter it shifted too many times for a press of the climbing buttons. I can't say for certain that slowing it helped that problem, but I can say that the climbing button more handily shifts multiple gears with a single press than does the shift/brake lever. By handily I do not mean convenient, as I wish it did not do the multishifts so quickly.

I think the climbing buttons react differently because the contact is made with a short press, and if one continues moving the button inward, the contact time increases. Make sense? One just needs to get a feel for it over time, and not press it in all the way, or just do a full press very quickly and let it go very quickly.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks! I guess I will just try it then if I want a change, find a shop that has the E-Tube box that connects to the PC and pay them for any programming changes. My shop doesn't yet have it.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Or buy the seat post battery and charger which gives you the programming capability


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

I found this youtube video:

Shimano Di2 9070 Review - YouTube


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

mmpotash said:


> I found this youtube video:
> 
> Shimano Di2 9070 Review - YouTube


Nice find


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

goodboyr said:


> Or buy the seat post battery and charger which gives you the programming capability


I think that this doesn't add programming, but if I'm wrong let me know. I believe you can program only with the SM-PCE1 combined with the E-Tube Project software. The SM-PCE1 costs $186 on Amazon. Some bike stores have them available to use for customers. The software is downloaded free from Shimano, PC only.


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

mmpotash said:


> I found this youtube video:
> 
> Shimano Di2 9070 Review - YouTube


Great video.

Is his pronunciation of Shimano correct? Have I been saying it wrong this whole time?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

mmpotash said:


> I think that this doesn't add programming, but if I'm wrong let me know. I believe you can program only with the SM-PCE1 combined with the E-Tube Project software. The SM-PCE1 costs $186 on Amazon. Some bike stores have them available to use for customers. The software is downloaded free from Shimano, PC only.


Yup. You're wrong. If you get the seatpost battery, you also need to change the front junction to the new 3 port or 5 port one. Then you get the new battery charger that connects to the junction. It also does the firmware upgrades and programming. It does not do diagnostics.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

The bike I ordered, a 2014 Giant Defy Advanced 0, will come with an external battery. The seatpost is an odd teardrop shape, so I guess they couldn't fit the internal battery inside.
I assume that I would need to find a shop that could program it.


----------



## Sven_Nijs (Jul 14, 2011)

mmpotash said:


> The bike I ordered, a 2014 Giant Defy Advanced 0, will come with an external battery. The seatpost is an odd teardrop shape, so I guess they couldn't fit the internal battery inside.
> I assume that I would need to find a shop that could program it.


I suspect your Giant (the same as I'm buying for my wife) will come with fast multishift already enabled. I'd be surprised if you couldn't find a shop in a major city with the programmer. My Giant dealer has one, as might yours.


----------



## mmpotash (Apr 2, 2008)

My Giant dealer is a small, privately owned shop, that sells mostly high end mountain bikes. It only recently started selling road bikes but doesn't sell or stock many. I've dealt with them many times on mountain bikes/components. The always get me a great price, as they did with the two 2014 Giant road bikes I ordered recently, but they aren't planning on buying the Di2 programming tool since it would be rarely used. There are shops nearby that would be happy to take my money to help me with the programming... unless I can find someone in the Denver area who has one


----------

